# Hello



## Dyesis (Jun 10, 2006)

I am using this, my first post, to introduce myself. I have a private pilots license and was with the 1st Marine Air Wing at MCAS Danang 1966 67. I have flown in such aircraft as the 1933 Ford Trimotor; B-17G Flying Fortress; R4D (C-47); R4Q (C-119) Flying Boxcar; EF-10B Skyknight; TF9-8 (F9F-8T) Cougar; F4B Phantom II; and a legal entry in my pilots log book for 0.1 hours in the Ryan Spirit of St. Louis N-X-211 (it was the EAA replica).
I have been fascinated by your knowledge membership. Am looking forward to reading much more in the future.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the site.... U'll find quite a bit of info here, as well as some VERY colorful characters... Take some time and browse thru some of the older threads and try to familiarize urself with the membership....


----------



## Hartman (Jun 11, 2006)

Dyesis said:


> I am using this, my first post, to introduce myself. I have a private pilots license and was with the 1st Marine Air Wing at MCAS Danang 1966 67. I have flown in such aircraft as the 1933 Ford Trimotor; B-17G Flying Fortress; R4D (C-47); R4Q (C-119) Flying Boxcar; EF-10B Skyknight; TF9-8 (F9F-8T) Cougar; F4B Phantom II; and a legal entry in my pilots log book for 0.1 hours in the Ryan Spirit of St. Louis N-X-211 (it was the EAA replica).
> I have been fascinated by your knowledge membership. Am looking forward to reading much more in the future.




Had to figure out how to reply here,

I personally don't and never have done any flying unless of course someone else doing the flying. When you were in Danang in 1967, I was just getting out of High School. A year or so later we had our lottery system for the draft and my number was 328. So I never saw Nam. No big loss. Anyway as I stated in my introduction on this site, I was born in the Ruhr area of Germany in 1949,moved with my parents to Sydney, Australia in 1953 and from there we migrated to the US in 1963. We came across the Pacific via ocean liner and actually arrived in Long Beach California the day JFK was shot, 11/22/63. That was our welcome to the US.
My dad was born in 1922 and was an ME-109 pilot, "Gustaf" model, "G". He served in JG77 on both the west and eastern fronts. He actually got sent to the Eastern Front as punishment for Black Marketeering while stationed in Paris. (Nylons and cigarettes). Needless to say, he wasn't supposed to return.
WRONG! Anyway , he died 3 years ago in Grants Pass, Oregon and I've taken up an interest in his flying days. Last week some "Meatball" in a bar stated that the P-51 Mustang of WWll was so fast it broke the speed of sound. I of course told him his *** was suckin" wind and that not even the ME-262 did that. So I got on Google to find out just what the top speed of that Mustang was and as a result of that search,landed on this website. Curiosity got the better of me , so here I is! I think I'm gonna like this site. Nice meeting you.


----------



## Hartman (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Welcome to the site.... U'll find quite a bit of info here, as well as some VERY colorful characters... Take some time and browse thru some of the older threads and try to familiarize urself with the membership....




Great quote, Sounds like something that would have come out Bulldogs mouth, Mr. Winston Churchill, but then Carlin always had a great sense of humor. Usually he was right on the money.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Interesting backstory Hartman... Sorry to hear about the passing of ur father... Unfortunatly, as the years are getting on, these great guys (and gals) are starting to fall out of line by the dozens.... Its a sad state of affairs, but it is the cycle of life....

My salute to ur father, who put his life on the block for his country...


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Dyesis and Hartman to the site. Dyesis you have quite a flying record and would be quite interresting to learn more about it. 

Hartman your fathers career would also be quite interresting and if you have pictures would also be great.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

Greetings from the Philippines
to save all our time, please read through the forum and learn everything


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Looma, u have to stop mimicking me... Its starting to get worrysome..... Next thing u know, u'll be dressing like this....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome aboard, gentlemen.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome to site both of you and I am sure you will enjoy it, aslong as the other "more" colorfull members dont scare you off! Naw just kidding, there allright.


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

, nice sig les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Oldie but a goodie.... Thanks to Erich for the pic, long ago.......


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site Dyesis and Hartman.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum both of you.


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

Still Les it is great.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Looma, u have to stop mimicking me... Its starting to get worrysome..... Next thing u know, u'll be dressing like this....


OK


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2006)

wt heck !

Hartmann you father died in my home town of GP ? where are you located ?

man this bums me out that I never connected and talked with the man ..........arg

Erich, by the way welcome you two but geez ......


----------

